# Sous Vide Chicken Thighs



## link

I wanted to try something this weekend and Chicken thighs were in the freezer. So I removed the bone in them an added Salt, Pepper, Basil, Thyme, Chive and butter.

Folded them in half and vac sealed. Into a pot of water at 150° for 2 hours and then seared in cast iron util the skin was crispy. These were very flavorful and juicy.













20170909_125904.jpg



__ link
__ Sep 11, 2017


















20170909_164141.jpg



__ link
__ Sep 11, 2017


















20170909_172424.jpg



__ link
__ Sep 11, 2017






Thanks for looking.

Link


----------



## chopsaw

I did thighs also . Bone in then fried . Yours look great . How did you come by the time ?


----------



## link

chopsaw said:


> I did thighs also . Bone in then fried . Yours look great . How did you come by the time ?



I used the Anova App and looked at recipes for Chicken thighs. and just used one that was close to what I was doing. 

Link.


----------



## Rings Я Us

link said:


> chopsaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did thighs also . Bone in then fried . Yours look great . How did you come by the time ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Anova App and looked at recipes for Chicken thighs. and just used one that was close to what I was doing.
> 
> Link.
Click to expand...

What will they be like  at 165 for a couple hours? Still ok?


----------



## link

Rings R Us said:


> What will they be like  at 165 for a couple hours? Still ok?



I would think they would still be ok. I did the lower temp and then seared all sides so the temp came up doing that.


----------



## Rings Я Us

My crock pot will hold 165 for 8 hours lol. 
Thinking spatchcock a bird.. stick it in a bag with some seasoning and olive oil. Set it so the water temp will be at about 165 after a couple hours. Then  let it switch to it's 8 hours hold at 165. Should be at 165 when I get home. Toss it on the tabletop kettle grill for a few to finish it up. [emoji]128526[/emoji] probably will be dry.


----------



## link

Rings R Us said:


> My crock pot will hold 165 for 8 hours lol.
> Thinking spatchcock a bird.. stick it in a bag with some seasoning and olive oil. Set it so the water temp will be at about 165 after a couple hours. Then let it switch to it's 8 hours hold at 165. Should be at 165 when I get home. Toss it on the tabletop kettle grill for a few to finish it up. [emoji]128526[/emoji] probably will be dry.


Sounds like a good plan brine it first and it may not be dry. Le me know how it turns out.


----------



## Rings Я Us

link said:


> Sounds like a good plan brine it first and it may not be dry. Le me know how it turns out.



 Yeah.. just figured that the Italian dressing or seasoning and oil would keep it moist. I could do it while I'm here and do it for just a couple hours. But I wanted to like poach it and toss it on the grill after I get home from work.. I will leave skin on too. Worst thing can happen is I have to make pulled chicken out of it. [emoji]128526[/emoji]
And I have a dog. Lol.. I can wipe off any of that protein scum that appears if I want.


----------



## bregent

I do Sous Vide thighs ALL the time. I usually buy the big pack, and then bone them, press flat, vac seal 2 to a pack, and freeze. Makes for an easy meal. Sous vide at 165 for 2 to 3  hours. Remove from bag and make a pan sauce from the jelled juices. Dry the thighs very well and then fry skin side down in cast iron for about 8 minutes until the skin is very crispy, flip and fry other side for a few more minutes. It's really good to get the thighs as flat as possible so the skin has good contact with the oil.

Also, once the Sous Vide is done, you can quick chill the bag in ice water and then keep in the fridge for a few days before frying. I will sometimes put the frozen vac sealed thighs into an ice water bath with the Anova, and then start via wifi from work a few hours before I get home.


----------



## bregent

Rings R Us said:


> My crock pot will hold 165 for 8 hours lol.
> Thinking spatchcock a bird.. stick it in a bag with some seasoning and olive oil. Set it so the water temp will be at about 165 after a couple hours. Then let it switch to it's 8 hours hold at 165. Should be at 165 when I get home. Toss it on the tabletop kettle grill for a few to finish it up. [emoji]128526[/emoji] probably will be dry.


I've used a crockpot to sous vide before getting an Anova. It works good for smaller cuts, but wouldn't use it for a whole bird. You need to have a water circulating to break up and thermal barriers. Also, you can't just toss it into a bag, you need to pull a pretty good vacuum to make sure the bird is in contact with the bag, or you won't have good heat transfer. Also, 165 is fine for dark meat for shorter times, but if doing a whole bird I would run at 150.


----------



## Rings Я Us

bregent said:


> I do Sous Vide thighs ALL the time. I usually buy the big pack, and then bone them, press flat, vac seal 2 to a pack, and freeze. Makes for an easy meal. Sous vide at 165 for 2 to 3  hours. Remove from bag and make a pan sauce from the jelled juices. Dry the thighs very well and then fry skin side down in cast iron for about 8 minutes until the skin is very crispy, flip and fry other side for a few more minutes. It's really good to get the thighs as flat as possible so the skin has good contact with the oil.
> 
> Also, once the Sous Vide is done, you can quick chill the bag in ice water and then keep in the fridge for a few days before frying. I will sometimes put the frozen vac sealed thighs into an ice water bath with the Anova, and then start via wifi from work a few hours before I get home.


Good info .. thanks! [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## Rings Я Us

bregent said:


> I've used a crockpot to sous vide before getting an Anova. It works good for smaller cuts, but wouldn't use it for a whole bird. You need to have a water circulating to break up and thermal barriers. Also, you can't just toss it into a bag, you need to pull a pretty good vacuum to make sure the bird is in contact with the bag, or you won't have good heat transfer. Also, 165 is fine for dark meat for shorter times, but if doing a whole bird I would run at 150.


I guess I will stick to chicken and dumplings then. [emoji]129299[/emoji] I see what your saying..


----------

